# 18" Aristos on mk4 Jetta w/ STOCK SUSPENSION?



## ives (Feb 9, 2009)

Does anyone have a picture of some Aristos on an mk4 jetta? (plantinum grey would be awesome...) That is NOT lowered? I'm trying to decide if I HAVE TO lower the car to prevent them from looking stupid...
Suggestions or pictures?


----------



## gTIfan2455 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: 18" Aristos on mk4 Jetta w/ STOCK SUSPENSION? (ives)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4808214


----------



## ives (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: 18" Aristos on mk4 Jetta w/ STOCK SUSPENSION? (gTIfan2455)*

Thanks! .. IMed one more question..


----------



## VanSlyke (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: 18" Aristos on mk4 Jetta w/ STOCK SUSPENSION? (ives)*

My brother has aftermarket 18's on his mkiv jetta and it's not lowered. I've finally convinced him to get an aftermarket suspension. His car looks a bit silly on the stock ride height. I suggest lowering it. I've got a mkiv golf on Aristos and it looks awesome. Very happy with the look.


----------



## garytightpants (Jun 14, 2010)




----------

